# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  What does it mean to be 'genetically gifted'?

## transform

im not sure if this is the right forum or what, but anyway.....

Basically im just getting really frustrated by the fact iv got a mate who drinks loads of beer fairly frequently, eats macdonalds junkfood crap, goes oout partying alot so he doesnt get lots of sleep and does very high volume workouts (by my standards anyway) ie. 15 sets for bis, 15 for tris, 20 for chest, 21 for shoulders, etc etc. yet he continues to grow bigger and bigger while keeping his bodyfat levels very low ( like 7 or 8%). Whereas i have a strict & clean, well planned out diet, good routine and so on, but i find it pretty much impossible to grow. Im just wondering why that is; like, does he produce far more testosterone naturally than the average guy, or more growth hormone or what?  :Rant:   :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Super_Stacked_Pimp

Yes, they have a better thyroid hormone output, meaning they naturally burn more fat. Obese people have a thyroid deficiency and in extreme cases are prescribed thyroid medication. 

As for being genetically gifted.... For bodybuilding applications...

Small Waist (30 and under,) Small joints, Ability to easily burn fat, high strength to weight ratios, small wrists / ankles, lats that don't attach high and so on. The basic abercrombie figure pretty much, but imagine one of them on roids.

----------


## spittin' 'n cussin'

> Yes, they have a better thyroid hormone output, meaning they naturally burn more fat. Obese people have a thyroid deficiency and in extreme cases are prescribed thyroid medication. 
> 
> As for being genetically gifted.... For bodybuilding applications...
> 
> Small Waist (30 and under,) Small joints, Ability to easily burn fat, high strength to weight ratios, small wrists / ankles, lats that don't attach high and so on. The basic abercrombie figure pretty much, but imagine one of them on roids.



wait a minute this is starting to sound like me. except what do you mean by lats that dont attach high?

----------


## SwoleCat

Bigger wings than most people.

~SC~

----------


## SMYL_GR8

Why? Why ask why? Life's not fair to everyone, that's why. Some people are 40 pounds more muscular than average, some are 40 IQ points above average, blame your parents.

----------


## TexasFitnessGirl

Farkin Mother with her Big Ass Thighs!!!!!!

----------


## Super_Stacked_Pimp

Hah, blame your parents. You know, I used to always blame them for a lot of things, but each man and woman walks their own destiny and needs to discover their own purpouse.

But yeah, like Swole said, if your lats attach lower than you have a better V-taper giving you a smaller waist effect. I mean, you can still look good if they are a little high, but your waist will look a lot different compared to someone who has a small waist and low lats. 

Examples....

Art Atwood: Thick Waste, High attached lats, big bones / joints and big wrists

Melvin Anthony: 28 inch waste, low attached lats, small bones / joints and small wrists.

Art is 280lbs while Melvin is 220 lbs. You tell me who looks bigger???

P.S. Sorry if I pissed off any Art Atwood fans, lol.

----------


## S.P.G

There are 3 basic categories of body types:

endomorph

ectomorph

mesomorph

It is important to note that there are no individuals that are 100% endomorph, ectomorph or mesomorph. Each of us displays a mixture of body type characteristics although one body type usually dominates.

Endomorph Body Types are often characterised with big bones, round face, large trunk and thighs and a naturally high degree of body fat, especially around the midsection. Endomorphs usually struggle to control their weight although it may simply mean more determination is needed for an endomorph to lose as much weight as a mesomorph. 

Train the body to mimic the best body type for controlling weight effectively!

Mesomorphs tend to be the best body types for controlling weight, they have a natural, lean shapely figure with a fast metabolism. Its possible to train any body type to mimic the effects of the mesomorph. Successfully achieving this would mean:

Less exercise needed to control weight

Fast metabolism would enable you to enjoy favorite foods

Less strict on dieting

Easier to maintain correct weight

Less chance of weight regain

See "washboard" abdominal muscles more clearly

Lower fat percentage

Everyone has the physical potential to develop great shape no matter which body type dominates. Its simply a case that different "rules" apply to each body type. Training the body to mimic a mesomorph body type is not easy, it takes a little time and effort.

----------


## transform

> Why? Why ask why? Life's not fair to everyone, that's why. Some people are 40 pounds more muscular than average, some are 40 IQ points above average,* blame your parents*.


 :LOL:

----------

